

Early stage of an inPulse smartwatch appstore? - erohead
http://inpulsewatch.com/

======
corin_
If you're going to give this submission that title, surely you should have
linked to their actual library of apps, rather than their blog posts?

<http://inpulsewatch.com/watchapps.asp>

------
kno
Why do you have Google ads on your app store? it looks cheap and I dont think
its worth it for you guys.

------
erohead
Awesome... this guy at Cisco wrote a watchapp which controls their sliding
door
[http://inpulsewatch.com/blog.asp?a=blogdetails&blogid=4](http://inpulsewatch.com/blog.asp?a=blogdetails&blogid=4)

------
LarrySDonald
> 32kB total program space, 8kB RAM

> selling these smart watches for the sharp price of $149

Cool idea, but there seems to be a massive misstep in logic somewhere in
there. If it's supposed to be a thin client to the phone, then it needs to act
like one (not run apps). If it's supposed to be a somewhat thicker client, you
need to travel forward in time from 1988 until now and insert more space,
provide an OS (even if it's single thread) to manage said apps and possibly
more then an on/off button for input.

------
wvenable
I hope they can get this to the level of the Timex Datalink; so far it's still
very toy like.

